# Rezepte für krüsche Personen...



## Mario.S. (21. September 2004)

Hallo  Boardies,

ich bin leidenschaftlicher Angler ohne konkreten Zielfisch. Man kann zwar schon behaupten dass ich hauptsächlichen Erfolg auf Forelle, Dorsch und Plattfisch verzeichnen kann, doch dennoch bezeichne ich mich als Allrounder.

Da ich eine ziemlich krüsche Freundin habe, die Fisch eher im Zustand von Iglos Fischstäbchen zu sich nimmt und bei Tieren allgemein eigentlich den Appetit verliert so bald man erkennt was es vorher war, möchte ich gerne dieses Thema einstellen und hoffe auf entsprechende Resonanz.

Mich würden Rezepte interessieren, die für eben solch krüsche Personen in Frage kommen. Stellt doch bitte Rezepte für jeden Fische ein, der euch in den Sinn kommt. Ich denke bei fast allen Personen der Kategorie "krüsch" heißt es natürlich Grätenfrei. Beachtet bitte, dass ich weiß wie man ein Filet in die Pfanne haut. Interessant ist eben das Gesamtbild. Ich freue mich über interessante Rezeptanregungen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## muddyliz (21. September 2004)

*AW: Rezepte für krüsche Personen...*

Sieh mal hier nach: http://people.freenet.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#paste
Da stören weder Gräten noch Augen. Und ihr hängt nachher in den Seilen, weil die Paste unheimlich sättigt. So kannst du deine Freundin ruhig stellen ))


----------



## The_Duke (21. September 2004)

*AW: Rezepte für krüsche Personen...*



			
				muddyliz schrieb:
			
		

> Und ihr hängt nachher in den Seilen, weil die Paste unheimlich sättigt. So kannst du deine Freundin ruhig stellen ))



 :q  :q  :q Soso....ruhig stellen...damit sie sich beim "Nachtisch" nich so wehrt?  :q  :q  :q 
Is mal was Neues mit ner Pastete...nich immer nur Äther oder Lachgas  :q  :q


----------



## Dorschi (22. September 2004)

*AW: Rezepte für krüsche Personen...*

Ich hätte ja beinahe tatütata gesacht!


----------



## NorbertF (22. September 2004)

*AW: Rezepte für krüsche Personen...*

Ich empfehle ihr auf tierische Nahrung zu verzichten...auch Fischstäbchen sind aus Tier gemacht.


----------



## Bondex (22. September 2004)

*AW: Rezepte für krüsche Personen...*

Fischfilets in kleine Happen schneiden mit  Salz, Pfeffer und Paprikapulver würzen, dann erst in Weizenmehl wälzen und anschließend in einen Flüssigteig aus Zitornensaft, Mehl und Ei tauchen, anschließend sofort frittieren schmecht super und sieht nach chidkenMCNuggets aus


----------



## Rotauge (22. September 2004)

*AW: Rezepte für krüsche Personen...*



			
				NorbertF schrieb:
			
		

> Ich empfehle ihr auf tierische Nahrung zu verzichten...auch Fischstäbchen sind aus Tier gemacht.


Was ergibt das für einen Sinn, Norbert F.?

Es ging ja wohjl nicht darum, vegetarische Rezepte zu bekommen.  #d


----------



## sebastian (22. September 2004)

*AW: Rezepte für krüsche Personen...*

hm aber wenn ich ein Zanderfilet hab ?! ich mein bei meinem Zander war KEIN Gräte drinnen im ganzen Zander nicht, und das panierte Filet erinnet mich nur an Schnitzel und Hunger


----------



## Bondex (22. September 2004)

*AW: Rezepte für krüsche Personen...*

Vielleicht könnte man auch Filets in eine quadratische Form geben und wie Fischstäbchen einfrieren. Als Block durch die Bandsäge in Blöcke schneiden und dann paniern. So das ganze in die Fritteuse und Deine kleine denkt sie futtert ´n Toast.

Oder die Fischfilets durch´nen Wolf jagen und würstchen davon machen oder den Brein in eine Art Frühlingsrolle packen. Frikadellen überzeugen fast jeden Fischgegner (einfach viele Gewürze dran: Knoblauch, Paprika, Curry) Mit ausgelassenem Speck braten und mit Käse überbacken, dann schmeckt´s nach allem Anderen nur nicht mehr nach Fisch, die merkt garantiert nichts, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihihi!


----------



## Bondex (22. September 2004)

*AW: Rezepte für krüsche Personen...*

Achja auf keinen Fall fischübliche Gewürze wie Petersilie, Dill oder Lorbeer benutzen, dann riecht sie den Braten sofort


----------



## Leif-Jesper (26. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rezepte für krüsche Personen...*

Hi,
Gib mal Brassenrezept in der Suchfunktion ein, da gibt es eins von mir.


----------



## chippog (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rezepte für krüsche Personen...*

mit meinen kindern habe ich das so gemacht: für jede gräte die ihr findet, gibt es eine schwedische krone, nein, wir haben noch keinen teuro! das hat echt gefunzt. die haben immer noch nachgenommen und obendrein noch nie eine gräte in den hals gekriegt. auch wenn ich da schon einige kronen durch verloren habe. auf was steht denn deine freundin so? fünf gräten eine shoppingtour oder so??? garantiert grätenfrei kannst du fast nicht immer filetieren. irgend so ein scheissteil bleibt halt doch mal drinne. fischfrikadellen, rezepte hat es hier genug. oder haie und rochen essen, da sind ja eh nur knorpel drinne...  knurpsel, knurpsel... mehr weiss ich auch nicht! viel erfolg wüscht chippog aus schweden!


----------



## Pepe (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Rezepte für krüsche Personen...*

Sperre Deine Freundin ein paar Tage ein,nichts zu essen nur Wasser zu trinken und dann ein schönes Candlelightdinner mit 
Forelle blau,zerlassener Butter,selbstgemachter Meerrettichsahne,
dazu frisches gedünstes Gemüse der Saison,zum Trinken ein Chablis ,vorgekühlt, oder einen anderen Weisswein Deiner Wahl
danach Eis und anschliessend fränzosischer Käse mit Rotwein(bloss nicht gekühlt)-Du wirst sehen.Der Abend wird wunderbar und nie mehr Gequake über Gräten im Fisch.
Guten Appetit
Pepe


----------



## chippog (15. November 2004)

*AW: Rezepte für krüsche Personen...*

wenn ich ein paar tage eingesperrt würde, würde ich auch nicht mehr über gräten meckern wollen  ... muss es unbedingt forelle blau sein? ein ordentliches stück heilbuttfilet tuts doch auch und wenn da ne gräte drin ist, fliegt die bestimmt gleich auf...


----------



## Wulli (16. November 2004)

*AW: Rezepte für krüsche Personen...*

Moin, moin


Gute Idee, das mit dem Einsperren!! Nicht nur daß Dir Deine Freundin aus der Hand futtert, es gibt noch ein paar andere nette Nebeneffekte: Du kannst abends in ruhe Sportschau gucken, dazu ein paar Bierchen zischen. Es ist endlich Ruhe in der Bude! Und: Das Konto wird von den laufenden Shopping-Touren geschont! 

Klasse Vorschlag!#6 #6 #6 

Aber zu dem Rezept: 
Wie ist es den generell mit Fisch, mag sie den fischigen Geschmack nicht, oder findet sie es nur ekelig, wenn man den Fisch noch als solchen erkennt?
Ich würde eigentlich am ehesten Rotbarschfilets, Schollenfilets oder Dorschfilets (selbstgefangen natürlich) empfehlen. Wenn Du sie panierst mach folgendes: 
Paniermehl, Ei würzen, etc. das kennst Du..
Wende das Filet im Ei anschließend im  Paniermehl fest andrücken, das ganze machst du zwei oder sogar drei mal. Das sorgt dafür, dass das Filet knuspriger wird und der Fischgeschmack wird etwas reduziert. (leider). 
Dazu gibts lecker Kartoffelpü-Reh und Karotten!

Ansonsten soll sie sich nicht so anstellen!

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Leif-Jesper (19. November 2004)

*AW: Rezepte für krüsche Personen...*

Wir sind hier nicht im Witzforum!!!


----------

